

Thinking by Coding - riffer
http://petewarden.typepad.com/searchbrowser/2010/03/thinking-by-coding.html

======
tom_ilsinszki
I had a chat with one of my friends about what makes us tick; and I found that
whenever I write code, I think about individuals using it - and loving it. I
think, I was like 5, when I watched my dad drawing a dog, a house, and some
animated smoke coming out from the chimney on a computer. It was 20 years ago,
and I have no idea how he did it. I remember looking at it, and loving it...

I think a lot of coders might have a main vision; and it's really useful to
know consciously what it is, so you can chase after it harder.

------
tclviii-hn
Notation as a Tool of Thought ... Ken Iveson's (IvesEn, spell?) Touring Award
Address

I think he was the third guy to get one.

it was all about how folks think in code

~~~
silentbicycle
The transcript is here: <http://www.jsoftware.com/papers/tot.htm>

Iverson is probably best known for the APL family of languages (APL, J, K, A+,
others), which use an extremely terse notation for bulk vector operations.
Very interesting, though thus far I've just dabbled in J
(<http://www.jsoftware.com/>).

------
greenlblue
They should update those mental modality books and put in programming.

